# Archery Research AR 35



## seshooter (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey yall I am looking at buying an Archery Research AR 35 brand new in box. Do yall have any opinions on this bow. I know its a 2007 but it's exactly what i've been looking for. I'm gonna use it mainly for deer and target shooting. Thanks.


----------



## MathewsHunter1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hasn't PSE discontinued the AR line??


----------



## watermedic (Aug 12, 2010)

It is a discontinued bow. But it is a dang good bow. I have shot a lot of tournaments and killed a lot of deer with an AR-35. Still has a lifetime warranty I believe.

Chuck


----------



## seshooter (Aug 12, 2010)

Yea it's discontinued but it is what i'm looking for.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 12, 2010)

get it.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Aug 13, 2010)

I used to shoot an AR-35. Hard to find a better bow. I hate that PSE stopped making them.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 13, 2010)

AR's were some of the finest bows on the planet when they were made IMO.  It's a shame they aren't made anymore.  If I EVER find a lefty AR31 (the original version, not the newer cheap version) again, I'm buying it and I'll never make the mistake of selling it again.


----------



## cam813 (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't think you will be dissappointed, I shoot a AR32 and I love mine.


----------



## JohnJohn (Aug 13, 2010)

I thought they discontinued ARs in 2004? You may want to research that. 

The AR35 is a great bow, I have thought of getting one for a back up bow, but there are not to many on the used market. It seems that people who have them tend to keep them.

I don't think you could go wrong buying that bow.


----------



## gcaskew (Aug 13, 2010)

*Ar*

The AR line was last produced in 2007 and if you get a NIB one PSE will still honor the warranty. I bought a AR32 in early 2009 and called PSE and they said sure just send in the card.

The AR is not as fast as the fastest bows out today. BUT they are nice to shoot, quite, smooth and I hate to say it but they are pretty. The riser is still a looker IMO, even if it doesn't help it shooting.

If the price is good I'd say get it. At the time they were made they were the PSE pro line and their top bows, till the X-force came to town.

I still shoot my AR32 and just got some arrows and had it tuned today. Even if I get a new bow later I will keep it because it is a sweet shooter.


----------



## FLGobstopper (Aug 14, 2010)

I had an AR31, 32 and a 35. My favorite was the 31 (it just really fit me) but all of them were really great bows. If I found one for a really great deal I would get it.


----------



## seshooter (Aug 14, 2010)

Well I will definitely be picking this bow up thanks to all of yall! Thanks for all the help yall seriously helped.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 14, 2010)

If you decide to get it, you won't be disappointed. Very good bow, maybe not as fast as some of today's models, but plenty fast enough to kill anything around here. Very nice bow!


----------



## G Duck (Aug 14, 2010)

Here ya go HF saw this on craigs, might not be the original one 
http://columbia.craigslist.org/spo/1874834819.html


----------



## tsnider08 (Aug 14, 2010)

I shoot an 07 AR 31 and absolutely love it!! smooth, quiet, very low vibe, and just plain out easy to handle in the stand. The AR 35 is a little taller, but you will love this bow.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Aug 14, 2010)

ya get it!!!  i love mine....great bow


----------



## bigbuckdreamin (Sep 3, 2010)

I shoot an AR32 bought from Stockbridge Army/Navy store new in 2007. Love it. Killed my first deer with it last year. I will shoot it again this year, but considering upgrading after the season ends.


----------



## scott blakely (Sep 3, 2010)

i have been shooting a AR 34 for 3 years have have killed a lot of deer with it i would not trade my bow for any thing.in fact one of my good friend shoot my bow an her when out an bought him one


----------



## steph30030 (Sep 5, 2010)

There's a place in Nashville Georgia called Bowhunters Gun and Archery, They have a AR-31 or it may be the AR-35 for sale if yall are interested! I think it may be the 35 thou, Anyways, its a good looking bow too!


----------

